# The Worlds first online live cubing competition



## Trumler (Feb 15, 2014)

youtube channel http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCryWSqpH8B4HPKy27ECi-iA
facebook group https://www.facebook.com/groups/796974233665049/

Hello fellow cubers and welcome to the worlds first Live cubing competition. The competition is going to be held throughout the month with finals in the end of each month. The attending cubers (that's you guys) will be divided into small groups of 4-5 people defined by what you usually average in that particular cube event.

The competition will be hosted on google hangout, and you will of course need to have a webcam. It doesn't need to be some million megapixel cam, but just one good enough to show the cube your solving and from a decent angle. A stackmat timer is the preferred timer tool to use, and you'll have to show the reset timer before you start the scramble to prevent any pre-made times. We will be trying to put people from the same timezone in groups together to prevent people from getting up crazy early or having to stay up crazy late. The time and date for your assigned group will be send to you by email at least 3 days before.

A judge (the host) will be assigned to every group of participants, if John Denver is the first one to solve he will be asked to place the cube in his lap under his table and show that his timer is reset. He will then be messaged scramble No.1. it is then the judges job to overlook that he is not cheating by using a different scramble and that he begins his solve in a decent amount of time, about 15 seconds. We wont be too strict with the inspection time but if really necessary the judge will start a 5 second countdown.

So for this first competition the event will be 3x3. The way you sign up is by sending an email to [email protected]. In the subject your gonna type your name, the event you wanna participate in, what you average and what timezone your in… the textbox should be used for further comments if you prefer to also be mentioned by a nickname, for example, my real name is Matias but i would like to be called crazy thunder lightning cuber or something else.

When we get alot of participants we are planning to hold individual competitions from each continent and of course also bring in more events.

Prizeeeees 
For the first event there’s going to be a 3rd, 2nd, and fiiiiirst prize + theres going to be a price for the most interesting participant. Who and why that person is chosen will be decided by us here on LCC. The prizes that you will be able to win will be specified in tomorow's video about the actual 3x3 competition, so stay tuned for much more here on LCC. See you all tomorrow!


----------



## notfeliks (Feb 16, 2014)

This is a very cool idea. I'll be interested to see how it turns out.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Feb 16, 2014)

when there is multiple event, will we be able to compete in multiple event? and will the grouping be based off that?


----------



## Trumler (Feb 17, 2014)

yes you will be able to compete in more than one event.... and the grouping will still be based off your average of that particular event and your timezone


----------



## brian724080 (Feb 17, 2014)

Most interesting participant? Aren't we just solving the cube?


----------

